
Electroneum Now Trading on Kucoin – Cryptocurrency News - AltcoinReport
https://altcoinreport.co/electroneum-etn-listed-on-kucoin/
======
abbieseide
Will Electroneum ever be listed on a major exchange like Binance? The token is
really getting off to a slow start.

~~~
AltcoinReport
It's possible although the token will need to prove to Binance that they are
of value more than every other altcoin trying to get listed there. If they
actually go live on one of their mobile carriers they claim to have ties with,
the expansion of cryptocurrency exchanges will be streamlined.

